# All nighter at Ft. Pickens



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate to let you guys down now, but this isn't quite a report....yet. The wife and I are going to pull an all nighter tonight at Ft. Pickens. I plan on taking a few dozen shrimp, a couple mullet, and maybe a box of squid to keep my options open. Wish us luck, and we'll keep you posted with pictures of anything worth while.


UPDATE: Well, it took me a couple days to get the update up here. The weather couldnt have been better, and the water was nice and calm. The wife and I had a great time hanging around and talking, but we really didnt get anything worth writing home about. I caught a couple of small black tips, and the wife and i also caught nothing but hard heads. Not really what i was wanting, but still a pretty fun night. We got there at about 12 at night, and left at about 4 in the morning. Doesnt seem like a long time, but we spent the whole day at our friends beach house on pcola beach. And yes everyone, i know. If i would have waited a couple more hours, we could have definitely bagged our limit on spanish. Bummer! we just couldnt hang on anymore.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck. It get busy on that pier overnight?


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> Good luck. It get busy on that pier overnight?


mmm. usually dusk is a little busy, but not everyone has the night owl pass, or just gets tired if nothing is biting. it usually slows down, then early in the morning, people will start to trickle in. I like being there all night because of the lack of people when the fish are still biting.


----------



## Salt4life (Sep 15, 2011)

Staying at fort Pickens campground next week... Looking forward to your report!


----------

